# AP/Al Jazz Stringer, or "Taliban media and propaganda facilitator"?



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2010)

This from ISAF:


> .... an Afghan and coalition security force captured a suspected Taliban media and propaganda facilitator, who participated in filming election attacks, during an overnight operation in Ghazni Province.
> 
> Intelligence reporting led the security force to a compound in the village of Qal’eh-ye Amir in Ghazni District to search for the targeted individual. Afghan forces called for all occupants to exit the buildings peacefully and then the combined force cleared and secured the compound.
> 
> After questioning the residents at the scene, the security force identified and detained the targeted individual. The security force also discovered multiple grenades, ammunition and magazines along with video recording equipment at the scene ....



This, from _Long War Journal_:


> .... According to Pajwhok Afghan News, the person detained works for The Associated Press and Al Jazeera:
> 
> Coalition troops arrested a journalist working for an international news agency during a raid on his residence in southern Ghazni province, Afghan officials and NATO said on Monday.
> 
> Rahmatullah Nekzad, working for the Al-Jazeera Television channel and Associated Press (AP), was arrested by the joint assault force in Ghazni City, the provincial capital, late Sunday night ....



One of the more notorious photos credited to RN was one of two women who'd been executed by the Taliban, leading to some.... concerns with sharing such imagery.  More of the images credited to him here (Google Image search).

It'll be interesting to see how this unfolds...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2010)

I'm shocked, SHOCKED!


> Al Jazeera has called on the Nato-led International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) to immediately release two of its cameramen arrested in Afghanistan over the last 72 hours.
> 
> In a statement issued on Wednesday, Al Jazeera said the arrests were "an attempt by the Isaf leadership to suppress its comprehensive coverage of the Afghan war".
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

And here (belatedly on my part) is the wrap-up - off you go, then!:


> Coalition forces have released two men who were detained during Afghan and coalition force operations earlier this week. Rahmatullah Nekzad, a freelance videographer and reporter for Al-Jazeera and the Associated Press, was detained Monday in Ghazni, and Mohammed Nader, an Al-Jazeera videographer was detained Wednesday in Kandahar. Both were detained after intelligence linked them to Taliban propaganda networks. During questioning, both reporters admitted having routine contact with the Taliban.
> 
> "After reviewing the initial intelligence and information received during questioning, the two men were not considered a significant security threat and were released," said Rear Admiral Gregory Smith, Director of Communication, International Security Assistance Force (ISAF). "During their brief detention they were treated humanely and in accordance with international law and U.S. policies."
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Sep 2010)

Read the thread title too fast. Saw Jazz Singer, not Jazz Stringer

Thought Neil Diamond went to work for AJ ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2010)

I wonder if they'll make a news story about how well they were treated, while being detained by coalition forces..... probably not.


----------

